# Photos for charity



## davidjames (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi!

I'm currently launching a charity website where anyone can buy and 
sell digital photography. The profit from each sale is split between 
the photographer and one of three charities: Oxfam, Save the Children 
and Care International (the customer decides which the money should go to).

In order to make the site a success, we need literally thousands of photos, so I need your help! With your talent, we could really make a difference.

Here's the URL: http://www.bigwhitebox.com

I hope you can help
Dave


----------



## df3photo (Mar 8, 2006)

Sounds like a good thing to be a part of. Is there any type of photography that you want in perticular? (landscapes, nature, journalizm, art, etc.)


----------



## davidjames (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi, thanks for replying.

It's very early days for the project so at this stage any good quality work is appreciated.  Bear in mind if you would like to sell a photo showing a person's face they need to agree to a model release so we know they have given their permission - apart from that anything is welcome 

Take care
Dave


----------



## Chase (Mar 8, 2006)

Good luck with the project, Dave!


----------



## Yaad_Etgar (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi Dave!

I'm Yaad, and I'm a photographer from Israel.
I'm thinking about joining your site & project;-)

Hope my photoes will help you in any way.


Yours,
Yaad Etgar


----------



## davidjames (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi Yaad,

Thank you very much for contributing, I have just spotted your images in the approval list, they are really brilliant! I wish you the very best!

Thanks again for getting involved

Take care,
Dave


----------



## Yaad_Etgar (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi again!

Is there anything else I can do for the site?





Yaad


----------



## davidjames (Mar 13, 2006)

Yaad, you're photos are brilliant, I couldnt ask for any more!  I think the site is starting to gather speed now people like you have really got the ball rolling.  There are 59 photographers so far, including some pros who have donated their images!  If anyone can help spread the word that would be amazing

Take care and thanks again
Dave


----------



## Richard King (Mar 14, 2006)

Excelent idea - just what I was looking for

Is there an alternate upload manager?


----------



## davidjames (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Richard!

Glad you like the site    I'm afraid the current upload manager is all there is for the time being, but the site is still only in BETA so if you have any suggestions please let me know and I will add them to the wish list!

All the best
Dave


----------



## Richard King (Mar 14, 2006)

David

It would be cool to upload the pics and coments in batches of 10, in that way, I (the photographer) can set up a batch upload and walk off.  at the moment it seems quite time consuming

Meanwhile - I have about 50 for you, to get the ball rolling

Regards


----------



## ceecookie (Mar 14, 2006)

Ok count me in for contributing photos
btw the webbie dont resize the image right, then i can use it as a image server also to post image here as when i use photobucket they resize the image till soooo small
but i'll upload only good photos


----------



## davidjames (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Ceecookie, thanks for getting involved - we would love to have your contributions. By the way, if you are just looking to share images, you might like Flickr http://www.flickr.com

Richard, I will have a think about how to make a bulk upload system

Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## ceecookie (Mar 14, 2006)

davidjames said:
			
		

> Hi Ceecookie, thanks for getting involved - we would love to have your contributions.  By the way, if you are just looking to share images, you might like Flkr http://www.flikr.com
> 
> Richard, I will have a think about how to make a bulk upload system
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help



of course i upload to help charity and not only for uploading picture(i found webshot anyway)
regards:thumbup:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 15, 2006)

Well I uploaded 85 for you.  Let me know if there is any thing else you want.. in terms of subject matter, and I will see what I can do


----------



## davidjames (Mar 15, 2006)

> Richard: I uploaded 85 for you


 
85 brilliant pictures too! Thanks so much Richard, I can't believe the standard of work that is going in.

Really appreciate your efforts
Dave


----------



## lsasseville (Mar 15, 2006)

Cool project Dave!! I have uploaded one, only because all of my other shots are on another computer, will add more as i can!!

Glad i could help!!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 15, 2006)

You probrably want to mention what sort of pictures you are in need of.. I cant see much technology stuff going on.. Im sure there are folks round here who have an archive or two


----------

